# Scary Movie 4 Trailer!!!



## dave512 (Feb 3, 2006)

*Scary Movie 4!!!*

Heres the trailer for Scary Movie 4



enjoy


----------



## Gene (Feb 3, 2006)

Another Scary Movie movie? *sigh* 

The trailer wasn't all that funny. This movie will probably be the worst of the four.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 3, 2006)

Oh dear God. If Date movie wasn't enough for this year, they have a Scary Movie 4? Jesus criss. That movie started going down in my opinion ever since the 3rd. 

EDIT: That trailer sucked and not that funny, but my girl Debra Wilson playing as Oprah gave me a giggle there. Well, atleast I think it was her.


----------



## Omolara (Feb 3, 2006)

^Agreed, Scary Movie 3 was horrible. Unless the Wayans Bros have executive control over this one as they did with the first two, this one is gonna blow as well.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 3, 2006)

the only good part of scary movie three was when the guy did the shotgun shell thing with a shovel


----------



## uncanny_sama (Feb 3, 2006)

trailer looks funny enough
lets just hope its better then the 3rd movie cuz that one REALLY sucked

the ipod scene was a laugh


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 3, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> EDIT: That trailer sucked and not that funny, but my girl Debra Wilson playing as Oprah gave me a giggle there. Well, atleast I think it was her.



It was definitely her  

She needsta come back to MadTV....it's been awful for the past few seasons IMO.

The Scary Movie series hit it's peak after the 1st movie...ever since.....a steady decline in quality.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow...sooo fucking bad...


----------



## Aecen (Feb 4, 2006)

I liked scary movie 3, reminded me so much of airplane with all the pointless things.


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 4, 2006)

omg!!! LMAO!!! HOW DARE YOU SAY IT SUCKED!!!

THIS MOVIE LOOKS SO AWSOME!!!
JUST FOR THAT TOM CRUISE (OPERA KILLING BASTARD) PARODY OMG LOL.

THE IPOD THING WAS FUNNY.
SO WAS THE "THERES NO TIME TO EXPLAIN"

LMAO. LMAO!

whew. lol

Scary movie 1 - awsome
" " 2 - hated it
" " 3 - awsome
" " 4 - hopefully even better

David Zucker is an awsome director (BASEketball, sm3) and im almost postive this is his work (just looking at it)


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 4, 2006)

After that suicide joke, I thought I couldn't trust you, but to say that Scary Movie 2 sucked compared to Scary Movie 3, I can never trust you permanently. Hmm, since they have come up with a part 4, do you think they will come out with a part 5 and 6 to make this a equal set? Maybe 5 will be based on When A Stranger Calls, Hostle, Final Destination 3, or hell, for some crazy reason, Underworld?


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 4, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> After that suicide joke, I thought I couldn't trust you, but to say that Scary Movie 2 sucked compared to Scary Movie 3, I can never trust you permanently. Hmm, since they have come up with a part 4, do you think they will come out with a part 5 and 6 to make this a equal set? Maybe 5 will be based on When A Stranger Calls, Hostle, Final Destination 3, or hell, for some crazy reason, Underworld?


wtf is that suppose to mean


----------



## dave512 (Feb 4, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> wtf is that suppose to mean



You know exacta fuckin what that means u suicidal liar!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> omg!!! LMAO!!! HOW DARE YOU SAY IT SUCKED!!!
> 
> THIS MOVIE LOOKS SO AWSOME!!!
> JUST FOR THAT TOM CRUISE (OPERA KILLING BASTARD) PARODY OMG LOL.
> ...



Wow you have the WORST sense of humor....3 Was awsome? Jesus fucking christ it was retarded, funny only for immature idiots who like those kinda stupid ass jokes. Now this one looks even WORSE and your like "omGZ SoOZ AwOSmE"...Sad...You sad little killing boy.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 4, 2006)

i bet this one will suck as bad as the third did


----------



## furious styles (Feb 4, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Scary movie 1 - awsome
> " " 2 - hated it
> " " 3 - awsome
> " " 4 - hopefully even better



For once I agree with something you posted.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> For once I agree with something you posted.



These people have worse humor then Immortal blade


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice, a fourth one! I like the other 3 so im hoping that #4 will be just as good ^^


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 4, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> These people have worse humor then Immortal blade




Quote material.


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Feb 4, 2006)

Not on the big screen again??? yuck...he should've have stopped with the second one


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Feb 4, 2006)

maybe they are doing more scary movies for the sake of making fun of sequels

I for one think it looks awsome!


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 4, 2006)

judge|dre said:
			
		

> For once I agree with something you posted.


Finally, someone who is smart. Your on my "people on NF that I like list" along with:

Chamcham trigger
crazymoronx
kyuubi naruto

and some other people i forgot to mention.


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Feb 4, 2006)

cool!!
I have to tell my brother to see if he already know's


----------



## Mugiwara (Feb 4, 2006)

I seems to be good actually... I'm gonna see it


----------



## Knight of Fate (Feb 6, 2006)

I hope SM4 is better than SM3....*sigh*


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Feb 6, 2006)

actually, I thought the trailer was quite humorous and anyone who says the humor in it is more juvenile than scary movie 1 or 2 is simply being an elitist.  The humor ISN'T changing. That's why it's getting boring in the first place...

With that said, this movie will probably suck.  This seems like a made for "trailer" movie.  You know what I'm talking about, those movies where they show all the good parts in the trailers.  So yeah, if you didn't like the trailer the rest of the movie is probably eight times worse.


----------



## Seany (Feb 6, 2006)

Bah i didn't like it, i think they should have stopped at 3.


----------



## Neenah (Feb 7, 2006)

It'sss okayyy. <___<
I'll give it a try though when the movie comes in european cinemas.


----------



## Evil_ciller (Feb 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by JAPPO
Scary movie 1 - awsome
" " 2 - hated it
" " 3 - awsome
" " 4 - hopefully even better 

Hell yeah. same here dude


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 7, 2006)

IronFist Alchemist said:
			
		

> It was definitely her
> 
> She needsta come back to MadTV....it's been awful for the past few seasons IMO.
> 
> The Scary Movie series hit it's peak after the 1st movie...ever since.....a steady decline in quality.



Mad TV always sucked...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Feb 7, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> These people have worse humor then Immortal blade


Maybe its your humor that sucks,


I laughed   I liked all the scary movies equally since I don't compare them, the first is still the best though. 'Oh shit cindy I got shot.....wanna hit this shit?"

THEY NEED TO BRING BACK SHORTY, he owned all


----------



## Kakashi_owns (Feb 7, 2006)

ill probably see it, for some reason i like dumb shit like that.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Maybe its your humor that sucks,
> 
> 
> I laughed   I liked all the scary movies equally since I don't compare them, the first is still the best though. 'Oh shit cindy I got shot.....wanna hit this shit?"
> ...



No my humor doesn't suck, it was a joke to blade because we've been fighting back and forth for about the last month.

Second you can't read at all since i never said they all sucked. The first was good and so was the second but after the crappy thrid one and then this one that looks even worse i have a bad feeling about humor for people these days...

Blade - I agree, Madtv always sucked


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Cought, Bullshit , Cough*

Ahem. Madtv didn't suck. What seasons have you guys been on? All the episodes before 2003 were hilarious. It's the new cast and lack of imagination that is making Madtv suck right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2006)

Never was into it but i cought  a few eps during 2004, so maybe that's why?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 8, 2006)

lol, could be.


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 14, 2006)

It says "The fourth and final chapter of the trilogy" on CinemaForge

lol. But they said "All good trilogies come in three's" on the 3rd movie's dvd case ;p


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 14, 2006)

The fourth and final chapter my ass. They say that to alot of movies, and yet they come out with another sequel. A fourth doesn't even count as a "trilogy". Jesus.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2006)

Movie will suck as bad or worse then the thrid which is pretty hard to suck so much.


----------



## Taxman (Feb 15, 2006)

why is there another one of these being made/about to come out...=/...I thought the first two were enough...hell...the first one was enough....I didn't even bother with the third one and I don't care to watch it.  *Adds to movies he must avoid list*


----------



## yummysasuke (Feb 15, 2006)

Will they ever stop!? It was enough already when the second one came out, yet I still went and saw the third one. *shakes head*
And that trailer was kinda crap anyway.


----------



## 寫輪眼 (Feb 15, 2006)

Scary Movie 3 wasnt that bad...hopefully this will turn out good


----------



## Oggi (Feb 18, 2006)

Scary movie one was good and stupid me assuming so would the next one.....and the one after that.....Lets just say I'm not going to take any chances this time


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 26, 2006)

You're wrong.
Scary Movie 1 and 2 we're directed by different direcors. 
Scary Movie 3 was directed by the *genius* David Zucker (who is famous for _Airplane_ and _The Naked Gun_ and my personally favourite _BASEketball_). 
Scary Movie 4 is directed by... David Zucker again. Which was a very smart move. 

*What's the difference?*
For one: the content. Notice how 1-2 are rated R? Scary Movie 3 (and 4) is rated PG-14 due to David Zucker's content. David Zucker doesn't need excessive swearing and nudity to appeal to the young _idiot_ audiences. His style is the crude and outrageously ludacris kind.

Another reason why it's different is the actors,
Scary Movie 3 had different (better) actors. Scary Movie 4 looks like it will have some actors from the first 2 (hope it's a good move...) but mostly it's new.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Feb 26, 2006)

the main characters have been the same in all of them...what i mean is the Blonde girl and black girl have always been the same...


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 26, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> the main characters have been the same in all of them...what i mean is the Blonde girl and black girl have always been the same...


The black girl maybe plays 20 mins in scary movie 3.


----------



## Sever (Feb 26, 2006)

Well it can't be that bad.  Another flick I guess.


----------



## narutorulez (Feb 27, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> You're wrong.
> Scary Movie 1 and 2 we're directed by different direcors.
> Scary Movie 3 was directed by the *genius* David Zucker (who is famous for _Airplane_ and _The Naked Gun_ and my personally favourite _BASEketball_).
> Scary Movie 4 is directed by... David Zucker again. Which was a very smart move.
> ...


so you are saying that the wayans brothers are bad !?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 27, 2006)

I repeat, I repeat, the Wayne Brothers are FUNNY! Patrice O'Neil is NOT FUNNY. Just to show a comparison.


----------



## JAPPO (Feb 27, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> I repeat, I repeat, the Wayne Brothers are FUNNY! Patrice O'Neil is NOT FUNNY. Just to show a comparison.


Well Im not saying they aren't funny, but I think David Zucker is funn*ier*.


----------



## i_be_ninja_zabusa (Feb 27, 2006)

It looked pretty good


----------



## gaspi (Mar 3, 2006)

the movie is good and that trailer was awesome too 
(man i'm late for this)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> You're wrong.
> Scary Movie 1 and 2 we're directed by different direcors.
> Scary Movie 3 was directed by the *genius* David Zucker (who is famous for _Airplane_ and _The Naked Gun_ and my personally favourite _BASEketball_).
> Scary Movie 4 is directed by... David Zucker again. Which was a very smart move.
> ...



Haha David Zucker funny? What kinda fucking humor can you possibly have? Naked gun!? Whoa that movie was so bad, almost as bad as scary movie 3 but it couldn't top the Non-funny crapiness of that shitty movie. Maybe your high and your writing this for fun? Then it's all good but if your not high and you mean this bullshit then you really have some shitty ass opinions on actors *Better actors in the thrid movie XD* ... SM3 is rated Pg-13 by the way and yes even with cursing it would have sucked a big dick like it already did.


----------



## C?k (Mar 4, 2006)

ohmygod...scary movie 4?!...i hope its beter than the 3rd...that was a major dissapointment lol.

trailer looks hopeful though!!


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Mar 4, 2006)

its pretty good


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 14, 2006)

I saw the movie today, and it was good at the beginning and alittle at the middle, but really lame at the end. I actually went to the theatre to see this!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 14, 2006)

^haha i feel bad for you


----------



## Aecen (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks pretty funny to me.

And how can you diss David Zucker, Air plain was one of my favorite comedys.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 15, 2006)

And oh, Regina Hall look so sexy in this compared to the other 3.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

*Scary Movie 4*

Well, if you liked Scary Movie 3 the most out of the Scary Movies, then you will liek this one too, although not as good as 3, and it feels hella short, but at least it was better than final destination 3(went to a drive-in where they let you see 2 movies for five bucks... FD3 came on after SM4, and well it was shit...


----------



## Sieg (Apr 15, 2006)

Nothing can beat the feeling that the original gave me. The second to some extent too, but three was very stale to me.

Celebrities seem to be whoring themselves to this movie now. I want my penis in ear jokes back...


----------



## Gator (Apr 15, 2006)

was wicked XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2006)

Stupid fucking movie just like the third, waste of life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2006)

I didnt like it enough.

It had a few funny moments, but I didnt laugh often. Only chuckled.

My favorite line was "Men riding on dragons, throwing wolves at maggots."

4/10

For the Record

SM1- 7/10
SM2- 5/10
SM3- 6.5/10

So this was the worst, imo. Even though it seemed to have the biggest budget.


----------



## General Shino (Apr 15, 2006)

i havnt seen 4 yet, but I though the order of quality went 2,1,3 to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2006)

I loved this movie,I consider it to be the best of the 4, 1 is very very close 2

The first bit was so funny when that guy took viagra and started to beat up a cat with it XD


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 15, 2006)

Yea, the first bit to me was the funniest compared to the rest of the movie. Scary Movie 4 seemed kind of short, but it was watchable. It wasn't that great of a movie, but it had me laughing, and that was basically their aim. So they succeeded. Though I still love Scary Movie 1 and 2 more.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 15, 2006)

oh man! i want to see this movie so bad! @_@


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

how come everyone likes Scary Movie 1? what is so funny about penis? i mean shit, i hate looking at mine...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 15, 2006)

BladeofTheImmortal said:
			
		

> how come everyone likes Scary Movie 1? what is so funny about penis? i mean shit, i hate looking at mine...


So your saying that your penis looks horrible? Oh my god XD

SM1 had its moments like the penis attack and shorty.

Anybody seen that preview off that movie with the huge slugs attacking a town with the same actor that played cindy.Its called slither I think, is it supposed to be a scary movie or a funny movie O_o


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 15, 2006)

theyr'e still going with this francise?


----------



## Sublime (Apr 15, 2006)

Meh Scary movie 3 wasn't so great for me, this one will be funnier I think...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 15, 2006)

1 and 2 = Wayne brothers = Good
3 and 4 = No wayne Brothers = garbage

Plus they picking on movies not that aint even scary, stupid shit.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 15, 2006)

3 and 4=No waynes brothers= Better than fi they were here...david Zucker dd Airplane! and 

Airplane!>>>>Dont be a Menace...


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Apr 16, 2006)

BLade, it seems everytime you get a chance, you bring up that fucking movie as a reply. His work with Airplane is totally ahead of 3, not on the same level.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 16, 2006)

If airplane is anything like Scary movie 3 and 4 is utter crap, under stupid cow shit.


----------



## SeruraRenge (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought that it was better than 3, but still not as good as 1 or 2.


----------



## C?k (Apr 16, 2006)

people said it was really crap, but better than 3. Which without even seeing it i can say coz 3 was a waste of money.


----------



## ZE (Apr 16, 2006)

I just saw the first and the second, but I will try to see this one.


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Apr 16, 2006)

Scarey Movie 4 was Garbage.


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 16, 2006)

This was the funniest imho. It wasn't that vulgar, it had right amount of silliness, right amount of swearing, and the Tom Cruise parody makes this movie brilliant. 8/10 for another great Zucker film.

Oh, and Chris Elliot was in this movie. He is an amazing man. (He did DOGBERT on the tv-show).


----------



## Psychic (Apr 17, 2006)

It was OK, well actually...not really that good. The beg. was funny but the ending kinda suck. What's the deal with the Tom Cruise parody and the gay cowboys parody??? part 3 is the best ever. part 1 and 2 sucks the most. 

the most shocking moment in the movie was seeing Bill Pullman in it. Like WTH?? Since when did he lowered his standards??!


----------



## Ravmaster (Apr 17, 2006)

i saw a few clips i might wtch it but whats it certificate?


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 17, 2006)

i was just about to go see scary movie 4 but judging from all these posts i dont think i should lol


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2006)

siegprime said:
			
		

> Nothing can beat the feeling that the original gave me. The second to some extent too, but three was very stale to me.
> 
> Celebrities seem to be whoring themselves to this movie now. I want my penis in ear jokes back...


Celebrities are whoring themselves everywhere now, reality tv, b movies, philanthropy, politics.  

But with part 3, I did notice they put more marquee actors (unlike marlons brothers ) which i didn't like.  The first 2 had more real ghetto jokes too


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 17, 2006)

drunken master said:
			
		

> i was just about to go see scary movie 4 but judging from all these posts i dont think i should lol


Go watch it, its a damn good movie.


The saw bit in the beginning was funny XD

guy:AAAAH I DID IT
guy 2: OMG
guy: what?
Guy 2: WRONG FOOT
guy mother (faints)


The bit where cindy talks to the ghost boy was funny, she was all samurai, ninja, tsunade and shit and the kid just goes "stop trying to speak japanese you dishonor my ears" XD


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 17, 2006)

Rho Cassiopeiae said:
			
		

> It was OK, well actually...not really that good. The beg. was funny but the ending kinda suck. What's the deal with the Tom Cruise parody and the gay cowboys parody??? part 3 is the best ever. part 1 and 2 sucks the most.
> 
> the most shocking moment in the movie was seeing Bill Pullman in it. Like WTH?? Since when did he lowered his standards??!



^No fucking way. You have shitty humor, no more to say to you, BLAh


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Apr 17, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^No fucking way. You have shitty humor, no more to say to you, BLAh


Everybody has their own kind of humor so dont diss people's opinion.


----------



## nine tail demon fox (Apr 17, 2006)

man  scary movie four is awsome and  i want to watch it  so badly


----------



## mallomints (Apr 17, 2006)

I actually just went to see it last night. Honestly I favor the 3rd alot more than any of them. Probably because of the movies they were cracking on. There were parts in the fourth that were funny then other parts where is was like "O..kay?"

Probably the worst out of all four in my opinion. Still funny stuff though (viagra/cat LOL)


----------



## Gambitz (Apr 17, 2006)

is this movie funnier then anchorman thats all i wanna know if it is i wanna see it


----------



## Psysalis (Apr 17, 2006)

i heard a bit about it, from what i heard ... it blew pretty hard.... the 1st one was the best


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2006)

SCary Movie 4 is better than Anchorman, but i thought anchorman sucked...cept for Steve Carell..


----------



## Robotkiller (Apr 17, 2006)

It had its moments but scary movie 4 just isnt worth the time or money.

Far too much slapstick for my tastes.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 17, 2006)

yUCKY yUCKY   It Sucked Eggs.


----------



## Etude (Apr 17, 2006)

nine tail demon fox said:
			
		

> man  scary movie four is awsome and  i want to watch it  so badly



WTF. How do you know it's awesome if you haven't even seen it?

The only part I really laughed hard was the boxing match neck break scene (I thought it should've included a black cat breaking its neck though) The rest of the movie wasn't that great but not bad...much better than the other "comedy" movies out lately (Big Momma's House 2 anyone?)

I always remember the first one as the funniest but that might've been due to my being younger (and more easily impressed).

My ranking: 1, 2, 4, 3 (starting with the best)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Apr 17, 2006)

movies are 10 bucks, i couldn't waste it on dis crap


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Apr 17, 2006)

mine was only 5 bucks, and i got to see Final Destination 3 with it, so thats like 2.50 for it...although FD3 sucks balls...


----------



## Rose&Thorns (Apr 17, 2006)

I thought it was  buck's for me


----------



## mallomints (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it was worth paying 6 bucks for. Something to do on a boring night haha. Like I said it's still funny. It all depends on your sense of humor.


----------



## Chas3265 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm just downloading it. My friend said it was funny though.


----------



## Espada Grimmjaw (Apr 19, 2006)

That shit was funny, I liked it more than the 3rd.

Favorite Part was when they were making fun of Million Dollar Baby and everyone broke their necks and Mike Tyson was just biting of everyone's ears.

Favorite Line:
"This isn't any different than humans fighting maggots or dragons fighting wolves or humans riding dragons throwing wolves at maggots."


----------



## JAPPO (Apr 19, 2006)

Scary Movie 3 and Scary Movie 4 were the best since it had DAVID ZUCKER as directors. Notice how 3 and 4 are rated PG-13 where 1 and 2 are R.

R rated ones were way to stupid for me.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 19, 2006)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> Scary Movie 3 and Scary Movie 4 were the best since it had DAVID ZUCKER as directors. Notice how 3 and 4 are rated PG-13 where 1 and 2 are R.
> 
> R rated ones were way to stupid for me.



No there just funnier and you can't see that because your stupid


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 20, 2006)

Alright crazymtf, we get that you like Scary Movie 1 and 2 best.

I haven't seen number four yet, but I've seen the other three. I was surprised about the first one when I saw it, because I honestly didn't expect much at all and it was good fun. Not really a fan of the second one though at all, but the third wasn't all that bad. The writing's not all that clever, but it's enjoyable enough.

Supposedly a lot of the best moments aren't in the Scary Movie 4 trailer, which is good because it didn't really inspire any laughs (breaking fake Oprah's fingers was interesting though). A big step above Date Movie's trailer at least (which apparently wasn't any better feature length).


----------

